

Ask HN: How did you find your current cofounder? - sosagain

How did you find your cofounder? Did you find them at meetups? Or College friends? Or Co-workers? What would you say in your experience is the most effective way to find a good cofounder?
======
dzink
1\. Family makes the worst founding team (my parents almost divorced mid-way
through their first company).

2\. Friends are a bad idea if you can't fire someone from a task without
hurting the friendship.

3\. That linkedin/meetup guy with the great resume, likely has much better
things to do.

4\. Colleagues, especially those you have been in really tough times with and
survived respecting each-other are the most trustworthy co-founders.

If you are short on #4, try to do many small projects with #3s and #2s until
you earn each-other's trust and know you can hold each-other responsible. Co-
founder is a very heavy word. To put it in context replace it with "Spouse"
and see if it still makes sense in your head before asking someone to be one.
Based on standard vesting you are bound to stay together for 4 years minimum
and that person has to know they will like you and your idea that long. So
don't drop that word in the beginning or you may scare people off.

I don't put much faith in people who say they want to be "co-founders" and go
on a matching service for that. Wanting that title and having a mission strong
enough you are ready to leave salary, social life, and security for the next
10 years to do it are two very different things.

I too need a co-founder in a bad way. My product is live and picking up steam
fast and my sleep is cut short by the day. However, I've stopped "looking" for
a co-founder and instead let the product (
[http://Doerhub.com/for/doerhub](http://Doerhub.com/for/doerhub) ) actually
attract and help me evaluate the best team for itself.

------
secfirstmd
I'm looking for a tech person to be part of my human rights startup. We are
building a mobile application to manage the physical security of human rights
defenders, activists amd journalists. If anyone is interested, drop a mail to
secfirstmd@gmail.com

------
manidoraisamy
Co-workers always! You know their most recent + relevant strengths/weakness.

------
WesleyThurner
It can be tough, I'm in a technical/educational environment yet I cannot find
anyone interested. Has anyone had luck with meetups or something similar?

~~~
adidash
Any email where I can connect with you?

------
jonnyhosabah
Co-workers. I'm technical, he is in operations.

